# You can teach an old hog new tricks!



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I had given up trying to litter train Beck ages ago, seeing as he had no interest in it. But recently, I've been having him kind of live on my desk (loose) a lot of the time, and I needed him to stop pooping on my homework lol. So I got him set out with a litterbox in the corner that he always went, and within a week or two, he was PRO at using it, when he was out of his cage. Then, just for kicks, I decided to put the litterbox he's been using in his bathroom area in his cage last night. And what did I wake up to this morning? A clean cage, and a nice little poo and pee spot in the litterbox!

I'm so proud of my little genius lol.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson decided he wanted to use a litter box after turning a year old. He had taken to going under his liner to go potty and was driving me crazy. I figured if he wanted to bury it, let him.

I got him a litter-box and he loves it. It's his favorite thing in his entire house. Quillbert was also a *under the liner mess maker* and uses his litter-box about 75% of the time so far. Quillbert is not as excited as Herisson is, but he uses it nightly. Herisson is a odd one, he also loves a bath and having his nails done.

I think we are very lucky hedgehog parents! How old is Beck?


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Beck is two and a half, so not exactly an old man, but I pretty much thought we had missed the boat lol


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Be careful about posting success stories like these. If your hedgies read them, they may feel a certain inclination to do the opposite... just to mess with you. :lol: Always remember, hedgies are tiny quilled Jedi.


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Our little foster TX hedgie used her potty box the first night


----------

